# Extra Certifications



## dchappuies (May 6, 2011)

What are some of the extra certifications that an EMT-I can get?  i.e. PALS.


----------



## HotelCo (May 6, 2011)

dchappuies said:


> What are some of the extra certifications that an EMT-I can get?  i.e. PALS.



Paramedic. Why did you stop at I?


----------



## dchappuies (May 6, 2011)

*I just recieved my certs 2 months ago*

I just recieved my certs 2 months ago


----------



## usalsfyre (May 6, 2011)

dchappuies said:


> I just recieved my certs 2 months ago



An EMT-I with a bunch of merit badge card classes in a much less useful animal than a paramedic. Don't let the "experience" bit fool you. Continue on for your paramedic.


----------



## dchappuies (May 6, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## bfog99 (May 6, 2011)

While I agree with the above statement, if you are looking into classes for the mean time a few I can think of off the top of my head are the basic PALS, PHTLS, ACLS. I know in Washington there is a EMS evaluator class as well. You could always go for instructor classes like CPR if you wanted.


----------



## MrBrown (May 6, 2011)

You can get all the cookbook cards you like, doesn't mean they are going to do jack.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 6, 2011)

FWIW, the merit badge classes are required in Paramedic School and some programs award extra points for PALS and ACLS to applicants when scoring the entrance exam and oral interviews. (I know TCC in Tacoma does...)


----------



## OFFROADMEDIC (May 12, 2011)

I think anything you can get your hands on before paramedic school will do you good..

I am planning those extra classes and hoping to get into the ER tech field here in cali..Wish I could afford the time and money for paramedic but family comes first.


----------



## phideux (May 12, 2011)

Extra knowledge is always a good thing. The main problem I see though is that most of what you will be learning is outside your scope of practice, if you remain an EMT-I. Even though you might know what to do, you're not allowed to do it.


----------



## JPINFV (May 12, 2011)

phideux said:


> Extra knowledge is always a good thing. The main problem I see though is that most of what you will be learning is outside your scope of practice, if you remain an EMT-I. *Even though you might know what to do, you're not allowed to do it.*


Emphasis added. 

Yes, well... no, well, sorta. Added information means someone else checking the work of the team leader. Added information means that providers can anticipate the team leader's next treatment order. Added information means that the provider, when the provider is working as either the team leader or someone at the same level, can provide a better evaluation on what's needed or warranted on this patient. Just because you (generic "you") can't administer an intervention doesn't mean you shouldn't know about the intervention.


----------



## mycrofft (May 12, 2011)

*When I leaped from EMT-A to Nursing*

...knowing how to safety an ejection seat, cut into a fuselage or shut down a cockpit didn't help me one bit. And knowing more than the instructor about small O2 cylinders just torqued them off.


----------



## powerdef (May 15, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> An EMT-I with a bunch of merit badge card classes in a much less useful animal than a paramedic. Don't let the "experience" bit fool you. Continue on for your paramedic.



While becoming a Paramedic is a great thing.  You will be a joke in the field as a Paramedic if you were never a great EMT Basic.  Books and a new license don't make you a good paramedic.  DON'T make the mistake of going to paramedic school after doing the MINIMUM.  Get the extra certifications and get a solid foundation of field experience (even if it's not very fun).  So I would disregard the above quote unless you plan on doing inter-facility transfers for the rest of your life.


----------

